# Weimeraner....



## gwhit67 (Dec 20, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone here has had any experience with Weimers. What can you tell me about them? Thanks...


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I had one that couldn't hunt her way out of the doghouse. She supposedly came from hunting lines. My old dog had died and Dad had this pup waiting on the front porch for me on the day I got home from my mission. Heckuva family dog. Very sweet. I have a cousin who has a Weim and it's an OK pheasant dog.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I've hunted over a few with good results. I would STRONGLY recommend a close look at the vizsla. Wonderful dogs.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

gwhit67 said:


> I was wondering if anyone here has had any experience with Weimers. What can you tell me about them? Thanks...


I have seen a handful of them that was worth feeding as a hunting dog. I have small hands! Sad think with a dog like this is that they are.... Pretty! The worst thing that can happen to a working dog. Another example of this is the Irish Setter... sure pretty and back in the day was bad A__!

The Vizsla is near the same boat! There are again that select handful, but bigger hands with this dog.

This is only my opinion and what I have seen. But I think many will agree that if a dog is deemed pretty it is doomed!


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

TAK said:


> This is only my opinion and what I have seen. But I think many will agree that if a dog is deemed pretty it is doomed!


yep, that's usually what happens.

I have trained a few weim's and for the most part the ones i have seen hunted but not as aggressively as i like personally. I think as a breed there are more 'driven' breeds out there if one is just looking for a gun dog and nothing else. I dont have anything against the breed at all but I would take a gsp over a weim or viz....


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a weimaraner and a GSP, for a hunting dog my choice would be a GSP. They have a tremendous prey drive an natural instinct. My Weimar I have not taken her hunting from day one any loud noise like fireworks, if you even raise your voice in the house she puts her tail down. I think a gunshot would scare the shiz out of her, but for a wonderful house and family dog she is awesome good temperament and great with the kids. I know there are ways to work gunshyness out of them but it takes so much time and with work and all I'll just let her be a good house dog.


----------



## Huss (Jan 3, 2011)

I have two female weimeraners that I hunt with. The older one is two years the younger is 8 months. They both love to hunt, There are goods and bads to them. Ive hunted with GSP beside my dogs and if looks like my girls are standing still. But when its just me and them they work good for me. They stay close, i've never seen tehm more than 200 feet from me which i personally like. They hold point well the older one retreives. Ive gone hunting almost every weekend this chukar season so fare and the more birds you see with any breed will make that dog better. They are pretty and that is why I got to get them, the Boss had a say in it. They are a good family dog.


----------

